# Mice racks.



## grizz (Apr 14, 2009)

Have been having issues with a constent mouse supply of late, the pet shops around this area haven't been very consistant at all. 

Finished with mice this has cost $220, includes tubs, bottles and rodents. All timber and wire gauze was recycled from crap I was told to throw out of my new workshops at work or packing crates from the local glazier.

The worst thing appears to be the project didn't take as long as first thought and now the wife has found other things for me to do for the rest of the holidays.


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 14, 2009)

They look wikid! Good job!


----------



## No-two (Apr 14, 2009)

HOw large are the tubs and what ratio are you keeping in them?


----------



## LauraM (Apr 14, 2009)

grizz said:


> The worst thing appears to be the project didn't take as long as first thought and now the wife has found other things for me to do for the rest of the holidays.


 
Haha have fun with that.. 
The rack looks great, good job !


----------



## grizz (Apr 14, 2009)

No-two said:


> HOw large are the tubs and what ratio are you keeping in them?


 
310x400x190, 2f-1m


----------



## bulionz (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome mate can u make me 1 (joking dont worry)ive only gotta a hundred lol great job


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 14, 2009)

*mouse rack*

10 / 10........cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## grizz (Apr 14, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> 10 / 10........cheers solar 17 [Baden]


 Cheers, thanks Baden and everyone else too.


----------



## wokka (Apr 14, 2009)

It looks good. It might be worth gluing a washer around the water hole to stop them chewing through.


----------



## grizz (Apr 14, 2009)

wokka said:


> It looks good. It might be worth gluing a washer around the water hole to stop them chewing through.


 
That's why you can keep yours in is it wokka? Thanks mate.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2009)

where did you get the tubs?
and my rating is 10/10.


Will


----------



## funcouple (Apr 14, 2009)

id double the amount of females. 1 male will be able to look after 4 females. may as well get the most out of the tubs.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome job grizz,9.5 out off 10.Im only deducting .5 cause i dont like throwing perfect scores around,cheers.


----------



## grizz (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks people.

Will the tubs were from Crazy Clarks


----------



## krusty (Apr 14, 2009)

looks like a great little set up,top stuff.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 14, 2009)

What a top effort, wouldn't get a professional one looking any better than that. 

I know what you mean about a consistent rodent supplies, they're a bit light on at the moment.

Good luck with the jobs your Mrs gives you lololol


----------



## grizz (Apr 15, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> What a top effort, wouldn't get a professional one looking any better than that.
> 
> I know what you mean about a consistent rodent supplies, they're a bit light on at the moment.
> 
> Good luck with the jobs your Mrs gives you lololol


 
Thanks mate I'll need it todat I feel!


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

*Paying for itself already!*

Well sort of, at the moment I have 10 females in the rack 3 had litters yesterday and one last night... Guess who has arranged for around 40 or so to fill the rest of the rack on Friday.

The wife is going to love it... Where's the chicken? In the freezer behind the clump of frozen rodents, where else.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the racks... I will be making some for the rodents this weekend, atm the system i have going is good (for 300+ rats) but not good enough for when the colony increases (1000+) got lots of work ahead.

Did it take long for you to build them???


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Love the racks... I will be making some for the rodents this weekend, atm the system i have going is good (for 300+ rats) but not good enough for when the colony increases (1000+) got lots of work ahead.
> 
> Did it take long for you to build them???


 
2 days with beer breaks!


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

grizz said:


> 2 days with beer breaks!


 
LOL migh be quicker for me then, I dont drink beer


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 16, 2009)

So when do we get to see your setup KaaTom. Would be interesting to see a setup for that amount of animals.


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> So when do we get to see your setup KaaTom. Would be interesting to see a setup for that amount of animals.


 
+1, me too.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> So when do we get to see your setup KaaTom. Would be interesting to see a setup for that amount of animals.


 
Its real basic atm, just tubs in shelving hence the reason Im wanting to build racks, will be easier to keep under control :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 16, 2009)

Not to mention ther're fun to build too, or that might be just me


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sure they will be, I'll have to make sure I have the right measurements.... Its such an achievement just making them myself (you know being a girl and all) but at least they'll be exactly what "I" want *hehe*


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Not to mention ther're fun to build too, or that might be just me


 
Your more than welcome to come help (FREE BEER) if they are so much fun :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Im sure they will be, I'll have to make sure I have the right measurements.... Its such an achievement just making them myself (you know being a girl and all) but at least they'll be exactly what "I" want *hehe*


 girls are my best students


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Im pretty handy (well I think so anyways) I built my sons lizard enclosure and rebuilt the engine of my old car (yes with some help) but you cant always rely on other now can you????


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 16, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Your more than welcome to come help (FREE BEER) if they are so much fun :lol::lol::lol:


 
Make it Rum and maybe we could work something out


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmmm not sure if I have any of that left, Ive got home brew Sambucca and poss bourbon though LOL


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Hmmmm not sure if I have any of that left, Ive got home brew Sambucca and poss bourbon though LOL


 
I'll help a little!


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 16, 2009)

Many hand make light work (thats how it goes right?)


----------



## grizz (Jul 4, 2009)

*Renos*

My rat colony has also needed some racks as numbers were outgrowing previous arrangement. Again I used recycled materials as much as possible.


----------

